# Liliana & Sara



## Trever1t (Aug 10, 2014)

They're not related but could pass for sisters. Liliana in white, Sara in yellow. 18 + 23 respectively. Simple split light, main left fill right. 



_POR7940-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


Liliana


_POR7888-Edit-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

Sara



_POR7913-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

Liliana



_POR7997-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

Sara


_POR8020-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2014)

w00t!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 10, 2014)

tirediron said:


> w00t!



you have no idea! That my friend was a very warm session.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 10, 2014)

:taped sh::madmad::banghead::blackeye::hail:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 11, 2014)

Liliana has a shadow on her face that is really bugging me. Also.. maybe try to smooth out the bra underwire showing through on Sara.


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree with frommrstomommy and would like to add that there are some stray strands of hair on Sara that I would have healed or cloned away, especially the one appearing to come out of her back, just below her armpit. Liliana also has some distracting hair on her right arm, near her shoulder. I'm not a fan of the background - too plain. It makes me wonder what the picture is all about. It's not telling me a story.

I don't think I've critiqued any of your shots yet because I'm not sure I'm all that qualified. I am, however, as qualified as the next guy to share my "woots," but there always seems to be plenty of that and not enough of real critique. So, I'll keep the panting to myself and stick to offering my honest opinion on the quality of the photographs instead.

Jim


----------



## JoeW (Aug 11, 2014)

Lovely photo, lovely models, thanks for sharing.

1.  I agree with the posts about the shadow on Liliana's face, the underwire on Sara and the hair near her armpit as well.

2.  Here are a couple of things that I think are really important to point out on this shot.  I can't tell you the number of times I see shots of two (or more models), they may be stunningly attractive but it's as if they are unaware of each other...almost as if one of them was photoshopped in to the shot.  Instead, these two aren't separate elements in the same photo.  No, I don't mean the similar facial/skin tone/hair appearances (though that's nice).   You've got two people who have some level of interaction, they don't look posed or separate from each other.  In fact, if you ignored some of the physical similarities, you'd still wonder if they were sisters or roomies.  Even if they weren't touching (arms around each other), there's still an acknowledgement of each other's presence.  The second thing that really jumps out at me is how you've done a fine job at creating mirror images without exactly mirroring.  The dresses look similar but aren't exactly.  The two models look like they could be sisters but not identical.  Jewelry has a similar feel (as they have the same tastes) but aren't copies of each other.  Hair....pretty close (and mirrors each other) but again, it doesn't look staged (like you went to a stylist and said "give these two identical do's!").   If you had two models who mirrored each other exactly (from dress color to jewelry to hair length to expression) it would initially be cool and then look very fake.  While it's obviously a studio shot, many people will see this and wonder if it's a spontaneous portrait of two sisters.  Or two roomies.

Love it.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 11, 2014)

To be honest I was jamming to get one out of both of them last night. I pretty quick edit and a simple studio set.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 11, 2014)

_POR7888-Edit-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 11, 2014)

_POR7913-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 12, 2014)

Anybody else?


----------



## BGeise (Aug 12, 2014)

It bothers me that your background and floor are different whites


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think I've seen one of your white background photos before, I like them!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree about the shadow on the face, and the hair strands, especially in the first one. I feel like I see that a lot, that as the subjects change poses the hair moves and even though it's lovely, there ends up being strands hanging or sticking out in odd ways (especially if it's dark against light backgrounds). Nice expressions, seem natural and like they're comfortable, relaxed and having fun.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 12, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> Liliana has a shadow on her face that is really bugging me. Also.. maybe try to smooth out the bra underwire showing through on Sara.



Wut? I didn't notice anything wrong. Moar!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 12, 2014)

Perfectionist!   I like a little imperfection 



_POR7997-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 12, 2014)

new image added....


----------



## Rick50 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trever, I really like this last one. Kind of a sassy pose and the great lighting.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 13, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Trever, I really like this last one. Kind of a sassy pose and the great lighting.



Thanks Rick!! I am pleased with the color combo too!


----------



## julianliu (Aug 13, 2014)

BGeise said:


> It bothers me that your background and floor are different whites



It's caused by light degradation, which I think is more interesting than uniform white. Uniform white is boring IMHO.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 13, 2014)

Now that I'm done ogling I'd have to complain about the excessive smoothening done on the skin texture.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 13, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Now that I'm done ogling I'd have to complain about the excessive smoothening done on the skin texture.



Better double check that!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 13, 2014)

Sara


_POR8020-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh my gosh!  I think I'll quit being old now.....


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 14, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Oh my gosh!  I think I'll quit being old now.....



lmao! Thank Rick! I quit being old a while back. Aren't they just the most adorable?  Apparently they're both star cheer for the local soccer team and have brought me over 100 page likes and tons of attention. 


I have so many awesome frames.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 14, 2014)

I really like Liliana in that blue dress! She looks wonderful in it, and between the pose and your lighting it brings out every inch!!!


----------



## julianliu (Aug 14, 2014)

Trever, great lighting ! What lights did you use ?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 14, 2014)

julianliu said:


> Trever, great lighting ! What lights did you use ?



A single softbox but i used window light for fill,  camera right.

Love the blue dress too!


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 14, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh!  I think I'll quit being old now.....
> ...



With that much attention, now is the time to start charging!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 15, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Rick50 said:
> ...



No kidding


----------



## Granddad (Aug 17, 2014)

I didn't realise how much I've missed seeing your photos!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 17, 2014)

Granddad said:


> I didn't realise how much I've missed seeing your photos!





Thanks Grandad,  you can always keep an eye on my FB or Flickr,  both links are in my signature below


----------

